# Weekly Competition 2022-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' U2 R U2 F U' F U2 R2 U'
*2. *U2 F R U' R' F U R2 U' R2 F
*3. *R' U' R2 U' F' U2 R F' R2 F2 R2
*4. *R U2 F' R2 U' F R U' R' F2 U2
*5. *U2 F U' R U R U' F' R2 U' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D B D F2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B' F L B' L2 R D R
*2. *L2 U2 B R' B2 D2 B2 L R' B2 U' R2 F' L D2 F' R' F2
*3. *U2 F D2 U2 R2 B' U2 B R U' L' U2 L B2 D2 F' U2 R2
*4. *B2 F2 R' U2 B2 L R2 B2 R2 U F L2 B R U' R' F L2 F'
*5. *R D' B2 U F' L2 U2 B' D' R F B' U2 B L2 F' U2 B' D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' F' L' U' B D' B2 L' F U2 R F2 L U2 R2 B2 L F2 L2 B' Rw2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 R L' Fw2 U L2 U Fw' U R2 Fw2 B2 D F2 R Uw R2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw
*2. *L2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 U L R2 U' L' R U' D R' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 F' D2 B R' F U2 Rw2 L2 Uw' F2 L2 U2 R Rw' U2 Fw D' R2 Uw' Rw Fw
*3. *D L' F2 L' D B2 U L2 D2 R2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D2 B' L2 D' Uw2 B2 Rw2 D' F2 Rw2 L Fw2 F2 R D2 U2 B' D L Fw U F2 Rw U2 Fw2 Uw' R B2 Rw2
*4. *U2 F' U' B2 U L2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 U' B' L' F2 U' L' F U Rw2 Fw2 D' R L2 F2 L' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 B D2 Rw Uw B' Uw2 Rw L' F'
*5. *R B R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 B' R U R F2 U' B F2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 D R2 Fw2 F' Uw2 U' R2 Fw2 R2 D' Rw' U' L D2 F2 R' Fw L R2 Fw Rw Fw' Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' B F' L' Bw2 Dw L2 U' F R' D L2 Dw2 B' L2 Uw F Uw Dw F2 Fw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw B' L2 Dw' L2 Rw Dw2 Rw R2 Bw B Lw U Lw2 B L2 R Bw' Dw' Bw2 B R' Dw Bw2 D Bw Rw' B' Dw Lw' F' Rw' Fw' B' Uw' U' F2
*2. *Fw' Dw2 F2 Uw' Fw F' Uw Dw2 B2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw Bw2 Lw' Rw' Fw' F2 Uw2 R' Dw Uw2 R' U2 Bw' L Fw' L D' Dw2 Bw Fw F L' U2 Bw Rw' Uw R' B' Bw' R2 Lw' Uw2 Bw' Uw' R' B R' L2 F2 L Lw Bw Dw2 Uw2 U Rw L2 Bw D'
*3. *U R' Bw' L Dw2 D2 Lw' D Fw' R2 Bw2 Rw B2 F Lw2 U2 Rw2 L F' L' Rw' Lw2 F' L2 F L' Dw' R2 Fw2 D' B2 F U Lw F' Uw' D' Rw' Fw2 Dw2 L' Lw' D2 F2 U2 L Rw' D' B2 L' U' Uw2 Lw L D F2 B' Fw' D U2
*4. *U2 Dw' Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw Uw L2 F Lw2 D Uw' Bw' Uw' Lw2 Dw' Rw2 U' F2 L F' Dw' L' B2 U D' R' Bw B U2 Lw Bw B D' Bw' Lw Bw Dw2 Lw F' Uw2 F Rw2 U' Lw' Dw' B' Lw2 D' Lw2 R Rw2 Bw2 R' B' Bw' D' Bw' L' U2
*5. *L' F B2 Dw' U R B2 D' Uw' R B' F' Lw2 L2 F2 Fw' Dw Uw' D2 F' D U Dw2 Rw2 Uw Fw Rw B2 D' Fw Uw' B2 Fw Uw' L2 D2 Rw' Dw' B2 Rw2 Lw' Fw R D' Lw2 Rw Fw' Rw' L2 Fw B Rw Bw' U F' Uw2 D Rw2 R' B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *U Lw Fw' L' B' Fw' 3Fw' F' L2 U2 Uw Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw' F2 U Bw 3Rw' U 3Fw' Fw U' Bw' B2 D2 Uw 3Fw2 B Lw Rw2 Fw2 3Uw Dw2 B' Bw2 L2 Rw' 3Uw2 Fw' Dw D2 B' Lw R' B' Bw2 F U Dw2 Lw' D R Bw' Rw' R2 3Uw2 Dw' B Rw' Dw' 3Fw Uw R' F2 Rw Bw' Lw2 U F' B' 3Uw' 3Rw Bw2 Dw2 R Lw Fw2 3Fw2 D' L2
*2. *D' Uw2 Lw Dw' Lw L' D Lw2 Rw 3Uw2 L2 3Uw' L Rw' R' 3Fw2 Lw2 Bw Uw' Rw' L2 F2 Uw 3Fw' Dw' Uw D' 3Rw Fw' L2 U2 Dw F2 3Uw 3Fw' Uw2 R D 3Fw' D2 F D Uw2 R' Uw R2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw' Uw Fw' D Rw' Lw Dw2 D 3Fw Uw2 3Fw2 L 3Uw2 Rw Uw' 3Rw F' U Lw 3Uw R 3Fw' R U2 Lw' R Dw2 B2 3Fw Rw Fw'
*3. *D' Lw 3Fw' Bw Rw 3Uw2 D2 L2 Fw F Uw Rw2 L2 Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Bw2 D2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw Uw Fw B2 Rw' 3Uw Bw' D 3Uw' R 3Fw' B2 3Rw' Bw' Lw2 B2 3Fw' 3Rw2 L2 Dw 3Uw2 Uw L 3Uw' Dw Uw2 U' Rw2 B' Lw' 3Fw 3Rw D R Lw' D' Uw' Dw 3Rw Lw' 3Fw F 3Rw' L Rw' F Fw' Lw U' Uw2 L' F2 Rw' 3Uw' U2 F Dw' Rw' Fw2 Lw2
*4. *L' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Bw2 B' Lw2 Bw' Lw' Dw 3Uw R Uw2 Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U Bw L' R Fw' Rw' Lw' Uw' B' 3Rw Bw' 3Rw2 F R Fw B Uw' 3Uw D F2 3Rw' Rw' L Uw R' 3Rw2 B Bw2 Rw' B' F' D 3Fw2 U F2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 3Uw' Dw' 3Fw' F R2 Bw D' Bw2 3Fw' F L U' Fw' L Bw' U B' U' Dw' Fw2 L D2 Bw 3Fw2 R 3Fw'
*5. *3Fw' U F2 B' 3Rw' U2 Bw2 Lw' U B' Rw' 3Fw R Dw Bw2 Lw' R' B R' Fw2 D L2 Uw B' 3Fw F D' Rw R 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Rw Uw2 3Rw' Bw' U2 D Rw Bw' Fw' 3Rw' Fw2 B' Lw' R' L' Bw 3Fw' B2 Lw' U' Uw2 3Fw2 R F B2 3Uw Uw' Lw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' Dw D2 B2 U2 L F' U2 L' Fw' U' L' Rw2 F Lw' Rw' Fw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Rw' Lw' 3Fw2 L2 3Bw' Fw' D R' 3Uw' Uw' Fw' 3Bw Rw' 3Lw' F D Fw2 R 3Fw' D2 Fw2 Lw B2 Rw' B U 3Uw2 R F 3Bw' Uw 3Fw D2 L' Bw2 U2 Bw2 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Dw Fw B' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Fw' L2 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw2 3Lw F 3Uw' D' Lw' 3Bw2 3Lw Lw2 Bw2 Lw' B' 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Uw Rw 3Dw2 Lw' U' Dw2 F' R2 D' 3Rw Rw' Lw 3Uw' Lw Fw' B2 U D Fw B Uw2 Dw 3Dw' 3Lw2 Bw 3Lw2 3Bw Uw L' 3Dw2 Bw B' 3Lw' 3Rw B2 3Lw2 Lw U
*2. *U' D R2 B2 Lw Bw2 3Fw' Uw2 Rw Dw Uw Fw2 3Bw2 Lw' L2 3Fw2 3Bw2 R' B' 3Uw 3Rw Uw' R2 D2 3Fw' 3Rw2 R Fw2 3Dw Dw2 3Bw' U' 3Uw' 3Dw2 3Fw Rw2 3Uw 3Rw2 R2 L2 Lw Rw' 3Uw2 F' U' B2 3Dw' R2 3Uw' 3Bw R B' 3Uw R Bw2 D' Rw2 Uw L 3Rw' Lw 3Fw' 3Bw2 Dw2 F D U2 3Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 U' D2 3Rw' Fw F' D2 Fw Bw2 Rw2 Lw2 3Dw R Rw' 3Bw F' 3Rw2 3Lw2 Rw B2 3Fw2 D2 3Fw Bw2 F' U' D Lw' L' Bw
*3. *3Bw' B D2 Fw2 R B2 Bw2 F2 D Lw 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 Lw' D2 3Uw2 F U' 3Dw 3Lw Bw' Rw' R2 F' 3Lw2 F Uw2 3Lw' L2 Uw2 R2 Bw2 B2 L' Fw' 3Uw R D' Rw D Lw' L U' 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Bw 3Uw' R Fw2 Bw2 D' R F' B' Dw Lw' Rw' 3Fw2 R D2 3Uw Fw 3Fw U' 3Lw2 F2 Rw F' Rw' Lw2 Fw 3Uw2 D F U Rw' F2 L' R' F2 Rw 3Lw 3Uw2 Fw' Dw' F2 Bw' D' B' 3Fw2 Lw2 D' Dw F Fw2 Dw' 3Bw D Rw' R
*4. *Lw 3Fw' U Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' 3Uw' 3Bw 3Lw R' B 3Bw2 F2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' Dw Bw' D Dw2 3Bw' U2 Lw2 R 3Dw Fw' Bw2 3Uw' Bw' Lw 3Dw2 Dw Lw' U' Lw2 3Lw2 Dw' L' D' 3Uw' B' 3Uw Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw' F 3Dw' 3Uw' R' 3Uw' U' 3Rw D L Dw 3Dw Bw2 L2 3Lw 3Dw 3Bw' Rw U 3Fw' 3Dw2 Rw' 3Bw2 B' U' 3Uw' 3Rw2 U Uw2 Bw' F2 Dw2 D' 3Rw' 3Dw' Dw2 F2 Uw D' Rw Fw2 Uw 3Bw D Dw B2 R Uw Lw 3Fw2 Bw2 3Bw
*5. *3Fw' Dw' 3Uw B2 3Rw' Uw2 3Bw 3Lw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw' D' 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw' Rw2 3Fw2 U' Fw' 3Dw Rw F2 Rw F2 3Lw' D2 Dw2 B' 3Fw2 3Dw' R' B' R Dw Bw Uw2 R2 B2 Fw2 Rw D 3Dw Bw2 U 3Uw' Bw D L2 Dw2 R2 U2 3Rw' D' U' Uw' R' Uw' F' D2 Fw F2 R' Bw2 3Rw U 3Uw' Dw D' 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw U 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Uw' Dw L2 3Fw' Bw' 3Uw' Rw2 F2 3Lw' F2 3Bw2 U' B L' 3Dw F2 B Rw' F U Rw2 B' Uw 3Uw D2 F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 F
*2. *R' F U' F' U2 F' R U2 R' U2 R
*3. *U2 R U' F U' F U2 R2 U' R2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R F' L2 U' D2 F U2 L D' U2 L' U2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 Rw'
*2. *D' F L B2 D L2 U L2 U2 R2 D' R B2 F2 R F' D' U' L' Uw
*3. *L2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 F U R' B2 F D B' L B' L R B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R F L R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 D F' U' L2 D R' U' D Rw2 B' R B F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 L2 Uw' Fw2 F' Uw2 R' Fw R' Uw' L' B' Uw' Fw x2 y2
*2. *U B' L2 D2 R L2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 F2 L2 F L2 D R B2 R D2 Rw2 U R' Uw2 R' B2 L2 Fw2 U D' L R2 Fw' L Fw2 U2 F2 D2 L2 Rw' U2 D Rw Fw U x2 y
*3. *B2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 U F2 R2 L' D' R2 B' R D R F2 L' F' U Fw2 U2 Rw2 B Rw2 Fw2 D Rw2 U2 B2 Uw2 F' U2 R U Rw' U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' B' D' Rw U R2 x

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw B2 Fw2 D2 R Rw Dw2 B Rw' Uw' B2 U F2 Rw Uw2 D U2 L' Uw2 F Fw' Rw' Fw Rw2 B2 Fw Bw2 D' Dw B Fw' F Rw Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw Rw' Lw L2 Dw U2 D2 Rw' F' Fw Rw Uw2 Bw' Uw F B' Uw B Uw2 B2 Uw F' Dw U2 3Rw 3Uw
*2. *B' F' Lw2 Rw L' U2 Bw' Lw F' Lw2 Bw2 L B R B Rw2 B' U' Bw' Uw2 Lw Uw Rw' Lw L Dw2 U2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 L Dw' B' Uw' R2 L2 F2 Fw2 B Dw' L2 R' Dw2 Rw' Dw' Lw Uw2 D' Dw B Bw L R D F' D2 Lw2 Rw D2 Fw 3Fw 3Uw2
*3. *D Fw R D2 L' Fw2 B2 Dw B' F L' Fw Lw' B Dw' R D B2 U F2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 Rw Fw2 B F Rw' F B2 U L' F2 U2 L R' Bw2 D' U B2 Uw' Dw' Rw2 Bw2 D' Lw D Lw2 B2 Rw2 D' Uw2 R Bw' U' L' Bw' Fw' Uw L2 3Rw 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw2 3Rw Bw2 Rw' 3Uw2 B' 3Rw2 Fw' B 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw' B2 Lw' 3Rw D' 3Fw2 Uw F2 Fw2 Uw D B' Fw' Rw' Dw' 3Uw2 R' B2 Lw2 Rw' D2 L Bw 3Rw2 Rw' 3Uw D L2 Fw' 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw R 3Rw2 Fw B Uw 3Rw Dw U' Lw 3Fw' 3Uw' U2 3Rw Rw2 Lw2 Fw Dw2 R F2 3Uw' Lw Rw U 3Rw2 Dw Fw' U F2 R2 Lw' Rw' Bw 3Rw' B 3Rw Dw' Fw' z' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 Fw' 3Dw' Bw2 Rw R2 3Bw2 3Fw' Fw2 Lw' 3Uw Bw' 3Rw2 3Lw2 Lw' U' 3Uw2 Dw Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw Rw' 3Lw U' 3Rw2 Rw 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw' Dw2 B' R2 Dw D 3Lw 3Rw Lw' F U2 Rw Dw' Fw2 3Dw2 Lw 3Uw2 Uw Fw 3Dw2 3Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 3Uw R' D2 L2 3Fw' R 3Fw2 D2 U Bw' 3Dw' Bw 3Bw Rw' Lw Bw' Dw2 3Fw Uw 3Fw Rw' Bw' 3Lw2 Bw' Lw' 3Lw Fw Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw 3Uw 3Lw' U2 B' 3Uw Rw Bw2 3Lw F' 3Fw' B Fw 3Uw' 3Dw 3Rw 3Bw' Lw2 z' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R2 F U' R2 F2 L F R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R U R' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*2. *D R U' B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 B' L' F R' U' B D2 Fw
*3. *R U L2 D2 L' D2 L U2 R D2 F' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B D2 Rw2
*4. *B' L' B D2 R2 D2 B' U R B' U2 R2 F' D2 F U B Rw2 Uw2
*5. *L D2 F' D2 R' B' U B2 L D2 F' R2 F U2 B' L2 F' L2 B' U Rw2 Uw2
*6. *U L2 U' F' U2 R B2 U F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F' D2 B2 U Rw
*7. *F2 U B D2 F L F' R2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 D' F D' R' Fw' Uw'
*8. *U R' U2 F D R' U' R2 F U B2 R' L2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 B Uw
*9. *L2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 B R D' L2 D B' U F2 U2 B' D Fw' Uw
*10. *D' F2 D R2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 F2 R' D' F2 L B' R' B2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*11. *L2 B' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B R2 F' R D' B' L' B F' U2 Rw2
*12. *D' L2 F' R L2 B L' U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 B D F R2 Uw
*13. *U R2 U' R2 U' L2 D U L' B2 D2 F2 D2 F D' L2 R D2 U' Fw Uw2
*14. *L2 D L2 D F2 R L B L F' R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 B' L2 Fw Uw2
*15. *F2 R' U' F B L D' F' R2 F2 U' L2 B' U2 R2 B D2 R2 B Rw2 Uw
*16. *R B R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R D' F2 R D' R' F U2 F Rw2
*17. *U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L D' L B2 L2 R B' R2 F2 U B Uw'
*18. *L U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' L B2 U' B' D' U2 L B U B' Rw Uw2
*19. *B2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 B U' B2 R2 F L2 R2 F2 R F' L' Fw
*20. *U' L' B R F' D' B2 R' D F2 U R2 U B2 D2 R2 D' R2 F' U' Rw' Uw
*21. *B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F L' U L' B D F' L' D' R Fw
*22. *U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D R' B' F' L R2 F' L2 U L2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*23. *D' L' B2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F L' R' U B2 L' D2 R2 F2 D' Fw' Uw2
*24. *B R' D L U2 L B' R B2 R F2 D2 R' L2 U2 L' F U R' Fw' Uw2
*25. *R B2 L2 R2 U2 L' F2 L2 F' D B' F' U2 B' D' B' L2 F' D' Fw' Uw'
*26. *L F U2 F U2 B2 R2 F D' R D' L' D' B2 L2 R2 B D Rw'
*27. *B2 R D' F' D2 B U' R2 F U R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' Uw
*28. *F B D2 B' U2 L U' F' L' D2 L2 U2 D B2 L2 D F2 R F Rw Uw2
*29. *F D B U' L U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 L2 U R' B' L2 B' U2 F' Uw2
*30. *L2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' R' U F' D R' F' L B U2 Rw'
*31. *F L' F U R2 L2 D R B2 R2 D2 F B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' Uw
*32. *B' L2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 F D2 R2 L F U R' U R2 D' R2 B' U2 Fw'
*33. *L' U F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B' F U L' F D R2 B' L' R2 U2 Fw Uw2
*34. *F R2 B2 U' L D' B D F2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 F' U' Rw2
*35. *D' L B U F' U2 R2 U' D F2 L D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*36. *U2 B' D2 B D2 F D2 F2 L' U R B' L' D L' U F2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*37. *L2 B R2 U' F D' L F U' F R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 R B2 Rw2 Uw2
*38. *U' D R U' B2 R U B L D2 L' D2 B2 R L2 B2 L2 B2 D' Fw Uw'
*39. *L U2 R B' D R' U' L2 F' R2 F U2 F B R2 U2 B D L' B' Rw2 Uw'
*40. *D2 F' R2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' R2 B2 D B2 U2 F' Rw' Uw2
*41. *F' R F2 L2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 B F2 R' U B' R2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*42. *D F2 L2 R2 B R2 B2 F R2 D' R2 B D2 R' B' L2 D' R2 U2 Fw Uw2
*43. *U R' B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D2 L' B R' D R F2 L2 D2 L U' R Fw Uw
*44. *F D2 B U L U R F' L B2 U' B2 L' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' F2 Rw Uw
*45. *B' U2 D2 L' D' B2 U' F' D2 F U2 L2 B' R2 B R2 L' D F R Fw' Uw'
*46. *R' L F B2 L2 U' B' D' L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F L2 F' D' F L' Fw Uw'
*47. *F' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' D2 L' F2 R D2 F' D2 F B2 L2 F L2 D Fw' Uw2
*48. *F U2 F' R' D U2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 F U B' D' U' L B2 L' Fw' Uw
*49. *F D U2 L2 R U2 L D2 U2 L' U' L' D2 F R2 F L2 F' Rw' Uw2
*50. *U' B2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B' D' R' B L U2 F L B' D' U Rw
*51. *B2 U L' D B R' U' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 R B2 Rw Uw
*52. *D2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F D2 L2 D' B' L' F L2 D2 B2 L F' Rw2 Uw
*53. *B' R B2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' L' D' B' R' B' F2 D2 R2 U' Fw' Uw'
*54. *U' F' L' D2 B2 D2 L' R' B2 L2 B' R' D2 U R' D2 U' F2 Uw2
*55. *R U R2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 R2 F' U' L' D2 B' R U L Uw
*56. *B' U' R' B R2 L2 F2 R2 D L' B D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*57. *L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' F R' U' L' F U' Fw'
*58. *U L' B U' R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R' U B' D R2 F' U' Rw Uw
*59. *R' B R B' U F' B R L B D2 F U2 D2 F2 B U' B Rw2 Uw'
*60. *U' B L D2 R2 B2 L' D2 R D B L2 U' R' D' F L2 D2 Rw' Uw
*61. *R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' U F' D B R U2 F U B' L' Fw' Uw'
*62. *R' B' D' R' F2 L B2 L' B2 L U2 R F2 D L2 R2 F' R2 U2 B Rw2 Uw
*63. *L2 U2 B R2 B U2 F R2 F D2 L' U R F2 U F' L2 U' F2 U Rw Uw
*64. *D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D R2 L' B F2 R U' B2 U B' D' B' D2 Fw Uw
*65. *L' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 R' B' R2 U' R2 U L'
*66. *U2 F2 L F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F L' F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 Uw2
*67. *U2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' U B' U2 B' U' R D' L2 R D L Fw Uw2
*68. *D L2 F2 B' R2 D2 L U' D' F2 D' R2 U' D2 F2 L B' D' B Rw Uw'
*69. *F' U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D F2 R L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B R2 F' L2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*70. *L' D2 F U2 R F' L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D' F2 U B2 D' L' B Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U B U2 D' F' B2 U F2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2
*2. *R' B U2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 R D' L' U2 R D B2
*3. *D' B R' U F L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 L2 R'
*4. *F' D2 B' L2 B2 L2 U' B' D' R2 F2 D U' L F' L2 B2
*5. *F2 B D L' U B2 L' U2 F U2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' B' D' F D2 B2 U' L2 B' U F2 U2 B2 R2 L' F2 R' L2
*2. *D2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 F L' F D' L' B2 R' B' L' D' U
*3. *D L D' F' B U2 L2 B2 R' F U2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 F'
*4. *U' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 U2 D B F L D F2 R' F2 R2
*5. *L B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U L F' D' L2 B R' B2 F2 D B' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' R' B U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 R D L2 F2 R' U B' U'
*2. *D2 R B D' F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B D' L' U' F' D B L'
*3. *U B2 D L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' R2 F' L' D F2 U2 F' U2 R B2 D2
*4. *B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 F U' F' D2 L' F' R' U' F2 U R F2
*5. *B' R2 B2 R B D F U2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 L2 D F2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L F2 R D2 U2 L F2 D L F2 D L D R2 F' R D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' R2 U2 L D2 F' B D' L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L F2 B2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 U' D2 L F2 R' B2 R2 B2 R F2 D B' R2 D2 L D F2 U2 B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R U' R2 U' F U' R' F2 R U2
*3. *D B' R2 D R U' R' D' L U F' R2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F2
*4. *L2 D B' R' D F2 D R U' D R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 D2 Rw2 D R' D2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 R' Uw2 L' U' Rw2 L2 Fw R2 U' B' R2 Rw' D' Fw Uw' Rw Uw2 B2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U F' U F U' F U' F R U2
*3. *F' L' F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 B' U R' F2 R2 D' B2 U' R'
*4. *U2 L' U2 R' D2 R F2 B2 R D2 R' D F' D L' R' B' U' Uw2 R2 B2 Uw2 R B Uw2 Fw2 L' D2 Uw B' L' F R F D2 Rw U Fw Uw2 Rw' U' Fw2
*5. *Dw' Uw2 Fw' D Lw D' U2 B Uw' Dw' B Rw' B2 Dw Rw F' Fw B2 L R2 Lw Fw' Dw2 L B' Lw' L2 Bw Dw L' F B D2 Rw' Lw D' F' B2 Dw' Uw2 L Lw Fw' Uw' B D' Dw Rw' F' Rw Dw' Fw Dw2 Fw' L F' Dw2 U2 D Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' U2 F U' R2 F' U' R' U R'
*3. *L U2 L2 D' F R' F B' R2 U' F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' D2 F' D B2
*4. *L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R B2 U2 F' D R2 B' F D F Rw2 F' L Uw2 F R' F' Rw2 L F' R2 Uw B2 F' R' D L2 Rw F2 Uw L' Uw2 Rw Uw
*5. *Lw' U' B' Fw2 U2 B' Rw L' D2 L U2 Uw' Rw' D Fw U' Uw2 B2 F2 Fw' Uw' Bw2 Dw Fw' Lw F2 Bw Uw U L2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw' U Uw L Rw B2 Uw Fw2 L Uw Bw' U Fw' B' Lw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Lw' Uw R2 Rw2 Uw Dw' D2 R' D' Rw
*6. *Uw2 3Uw F R' Dw 3Rw R' 3Fw' R Uw 3Rw' Rw2 L F2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw Dw2 Bw F2 Dw2 B2 Bw' 3Uw' U2 L' F' D Dw 3Rw2 F2 Uw' Bw 3Uw' Dw' B U2 F 3Rw 3Uw Fw2 Uw 3Rw' 3Uw Lw' 3Fw2 Uw' D2 F2 Dw2 Rw2 3Fw Rw' 3Rw' Dw Uw Bw' Uw' U' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Rw B2 3Uw Rw U' D2 Rw2 3Fw' Lw F' R Uw' R2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw L' Rw U

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F' R U2 R F' R' U2 R U
*3. *R2 F L2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 L' F L' R' D2 L R F'
*4. *B F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' D' R B' U' L' U B2 L2 D' Fw2 Rw2 D' F2 D2 B Uw2 U B Uw2 B Uw2 L2 Rw B2 R Uw2 Rw' Fw Rw' L' Fw' L' Fw D'
*5. *Bw Lw' Dw Fw' F2 Bw Rw2 Dw' Lw2 D2 L' Bw' R U2 L Fw' B D' Fw2 R2 L Rw' Lw Uw F2 Uw Bw2 Dw D U Uw Bw' Lw U2 R2 Bw' Fw2 Lw L2 Uw2 D' R2 D Bw R' Fw B' U Rw2 Dw' U' B' R Uw2 U R2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw R
*6. *B L Rw2 U2 Lw2 Uw' D Bw' U' F2 3Rw2 Fw' U 3Uw Uw' B2 Dw' 3Fw' Dw' 3Fw2 Lw Rw' 3Rw2 Uw' L R2 D2 3Uw' 3Rw L 3Fw' F U2 L 3Rw F2 B R2 Rw Bw' U 3Fw 3Rw' Dw' Bw2 3Uw D Rw Lw2 Fw2 Bw' Lw' 3Fw2 Lw Bw2 U2 D Uw Dw R' Dw' Lw R2 L2 F' Lw2 Fw' Lw2 R' Fw' 3Uw 3Rw R2 U D B2 U' B 3Fw' Rw'
*7. *Rw2 3Bw' Rw Lw' 3Fw Dw2 Uw2 U' 3Lw' Bw' Dw2 3Lw2 Bw2 L2 D' Rw' Bw2 3Lw2 U' F2 3Fw Bw' U2 3Bw' 3Fw' R U2 3Rw2 Dw2 L2 F2 R' 3Dw2 U2 Dw2 3Lw2 Uw 3Fw Bw Lw' Uw 3Uw' Dw2 Bw' 3Rw2 F 3Dw Fw Uw' 3Lw' 3Rw D' 3Bw Rw Bw' D2 U Lw 3Bw Fw2 3Rw2 L 3Fw' Lw2 B U2 Rw Bw Fw2 3Uw' U2 R B' D2 Lw Bw D Dw' 3Bw2 Fw Bw F R Rw2 B' Uw2 D' Dw2 Bw2 R2 Fw B F' 3Fw L' F2 3Dw 3Uw U' Rw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR4+ DL1- UL3+ U0+ R2- D2+ L1- ALL3+ y2 U1+ R6+ D3+ L3+ ALL4+ UR DR DL UL
*2. *UR4+ DR1+ DL6+ UL5+ U0+ R1- D4+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R2- D1+ L2- ALL1- DL UL
*3. *UR3+ DR4- DL5- UL5+ U2+ R2- D2+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U3- R1- D2- L2- ALL5+ DR DL UL
*4. *UR2- DR4- DL2- UL2- U3- R0+ D4- L0+ ALL3- y2 U3- R5+ D4+ L5- ALL1- DR DL
*5. *UR2- DR5+ DL4- UL4- U5- R5- D4- L2- ALL2+ y2 U3+ R0+ D6+ L0+ ALL1+ DR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R L R' L' U R B' U' B' U u' b
*2. *R' B' R' L U L R' B L' U' B r b
*3. *L R L' B' U' R U' B L' U' B u' l' b
*4. *U' B' U L R' B' U R L R' L' l'
*5. *L' U L' R U' R L R' U' B' R' l r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (-3,6) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (6,-1) /
*2. *(4,0) / (-4,5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (6,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2)
*3. *(-5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (1,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-3)
*4. *(-5,0) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,-5) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,-2) / (-2,0) / (-4,0)
*5. *(-5,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (2,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B L' R B R' U R L' R' L
*2. *L R B R U L R' L' U' R' U
*3. *U L U B' U' R' U' B L B R
*4. *R B L R' L' B L R U' B U
*5. *R U R' U B' R B' U B U' L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R flip F' BR R2' U' R' U2' R2 flip F2' BL2 U' L2 BR R2 BL' BR2 U' F2 U' R2 F U R2 F' U' R F' R2'
*2. *F2 BL2' flip U2' F2 L U2 BL2' U2 BR' BL flip R U2' F2 U' L2' BL2' U2 BR BL2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R F2' U2 R F2' R2 U2 F
*3. *R2' flip U2 BL U' F2' R' BR2 U' flip U2' R' L2' F2 BR' BL2 L2 U R2 U2 R2' F2 U F2 U2' F U' R2'
*4. *BL' flip F L BL' BR2' U L2 U2' flip U F2 BR R2' BR2' U2 BL2' U2 L' U R2 U R2' U' F' R' F2 R' F U2' F' U'
*5. *BL2 flip U BR U L2 U2 R' BL' U2 flip BR' U2 BR2' R2' U2 BL2' L' BL U2 F2' R2 F2' U' R U2' F2 U' F

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R U' R' U2 R' U' F' U R U2
*3. *F D L U' L U2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 D2 R2 U R2 L2 U' F
*4. *U2 L D B2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B R' F D2 B' U2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U Fw2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U' Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw R2 Fw' U2 R D Rw Uw' U' Fw2 Uw D' Fw2
*5. *B2 R Rw2 Dw R' Lw Uw2 Fw U R' Uw2 L2 R Dw' Bw U' Fw' Uw2 B' Bw' Dw U Rw' D2 B' R' Fw2 R Lw Bw2 D Uw2 B' L' Dw2 Fw' D' F' R2 B2 Fw Dw L F2 Fw2 R F' U Rw Uw Lw R D' U2 Fw2 U2 Bw' U' Rw2 Lw'
*OH. *F' U' B L2 D R U' L' B D R2 D F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D
*Clock. *UR5- DR1+ DL6+ UL4- U0+ R1+ D1- L1+ ALL4- y2 U5- R2- D2- L5+ ALL1+ UR DR
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R' L' R' L' R U' R L U R' L' l r' b'
*Square-1. *(-5,3) / (-4,5) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,-5) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (-1,0)
*Skewb. *B L' R' B' R U L R B U' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l' b' r' f F' l r' f' L B' F' L R B R' B' F'
*2. *L' R F' R B' r' b' l' R' B' L' F' L' B'
*3. *L F' b' B l' L l' b f' L B' F' L' F' L'
*4. *f' F L l b' r f' l r' F' L' F' R B R' B R
*5. *l' r f F L r b l R B F L B L R' B F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw Lw U L' Rw Bw' L' B Rw U' Uw Bw Lw' Rw Uw Lw Bw' Uw' Rw u l r'
*2. *Rw U Rw L' Bw U' R B' Rw U' Bw Uw Lw Uw Lw Uw Bw' Rw l' r b'
*3. *Rw' Uw' Rw' U B' Uw' Lw R Bw' L' B' Lw Uw' Bw Rw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Rw l b'
*4. *Lw' U' L Rw R' Uw' Bw' B Uw' R' Uw Rw' Uw Rw Lw Uw Bw' u' r
*5. *Uw' U Bw' Rw' U' R' Uw' R B Bw Uw Lw Uw' Rw Uw l' r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 R D2 L U2 R2 D L U R U L2 D R2 D2 L U L2 U R2 U R D L D L2 U R2 D R U L2 D2 R U3 R D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D2 L2 U L U R U L D R3 U L2 D R D R U L U R D L D L D R2 U L2 U2 R D3 L2 U R D L U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U L D2 L U2 R3 D L2 D L U R D R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 D R U3 R D L U L2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D L2 U R3 U L2 U R2 D L D2 R U L2 D R U L U2 L D3 R3 U L U2 L D R D L D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L U R U L2 D R U L D2 R U L2 U R2 D R D L D L U2 R D2 R U L D L U R U R U L2 D L D R U R D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 B2 L2 D F2 U B2 R' L D B U D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U R' F2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F L D U2 R2 F' L' D' L2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D L' B' R' D U2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 B L B D' U2 B' R2 F R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' F R' L2 D' B' R2 B' D' B' R' L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 L2 R D2 U2 R' D2 B2 U' B' D2 U2 R2 B U R D U2 F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L' U2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 L B' U' B' F' U F' L U F
*2. *L F' U F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U2 L F2 L U2 F2 R' B' D2 R'
*3. *D R' U2 F2 L2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 F D2 L2 F' D2 U' L B2 R'
*4. *R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F R U L R2 D F2 R' D2 L'
*5. *D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 F R' F2 U' L F D' L' D'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UB UL UF UB UR UB UL UF UL UF UB UL LB UB UL UB LB RF UF UR UL UB UR RF LF UF UL UB RF RB UB UR LF UL UF RF LF UF DL DR RB DB DL DR DB DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ RB+ UB- DF+ LF-
*2. * UL UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UL UF UB UR UL UB RF UF UR UB LB UB RF UF UR UB UL UF RF UF RB UB LF UF UR UL UF UB RF LF UL UF UB RF RB DB DL LB DL LB DR DB RB UB DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+2 UB UR+ DF+2 DL LB+ UL+2 LB UL DF+2
*3. * UF UR UB UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UB RF UR UB UL LB UB UL UF UB RF UF UL UB UR RF RB UB UL UF UR UB LB RB LF UL LF UL UF UB UR RB LF DB LB UL UF RF DL DR RB UR DF DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+ LB UB+2 RF+ DF RF+2 UF+2 RB-2 DL+2 LF+ UF+ LF UF-2 DL+
*4. * UF UL UB UR UL UF UR UL UF UL UF UB UR UB RF UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UR LB UL LB UL RB UB LF UL UF UR LB RB UR RB LF UL LF UL DL LB UB LF DL DF LF DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR DF+ LF UL+2 DF-
*5. * UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UR UB UR LB UB LB UB UL RF UF UL UB UR LB UB UL LB RF RB UR RB UR UB LB LF UF LF UF UL LF UL DB RB UR UF DF RF DR DB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB LF+2 DF LF-2 UF+ UL+2 DR+ RF- DB+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U B BL L BL' L' B' L' U' L' F U R U' R' F' L U' F' L' U F' R' U R U L' R F L U BL L U' B' F' R F
*2. *F R F L' U' R' U R L D R BR R' BR' D' R' F R L' R L F' L U R F U' L F L BL U B' BR R BL D
*3. *F BR' D BR D' F' BR R' BR' R' F' D BR R BR' R' D' R L' R' F' L U L' F' R' L U' F L F B U' BL B' BR R D
*4. *D BR R BR' R' D' BR' D' F' D F D' BR R F BR' D' BR F' R' L U' F' L F R L U' F R' F' D' B' R' BR D BR
*5. *F' R F' R F BR' D' F' D F BR R' F R' F' R' L U' L U' F' U' R' F' L U L U F' BL U' F D' B' R B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2022)

Results for week 3: Congratulations to RP_Cubed, Luke Garrett, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(167)
1.  1.01 Legomanz
2.  1.27 Charles Jerome
3.  1.40 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.47 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.50 djshuffle09
6.  1.53 leomannen
7.  1.56 V Achyuthan
8.  1.63 Caíque crispim
9.  1.67 darrensaito
10.  1.73 Vicenzo-1
11.  1.79 JackPfeifer
12.  1.85 TipsterTrickster 
13.  1.94 turtwig
14.  2.00 RP_Cubed
15.  2.08 Luke Garrett
16.  2.13 kahvipelle123
17.  2.30 Shaun Mack
18.  2.38 JustinTimeCuber
19.  2.42 yijunleow
20.  2.43 BradenTheMagician
21.  2.46 sean_cut4
22.  2.47 Benjamin Warry
23.  2.49 Liam Wadek
24.  2.55 tJardigradHe
24.  2.55 YouCubing
26.  2.56 dycocubix
27.  2.62 DhruvA
27.  2.62 Kylegadj
29.  2.64 CubableYT
30.  2.68 Cale S
31.  2.73 willy96
32.  2.76 Heewon Seo
33.  2.78 cuberkid10
34.  2.79 WoowyBaby
34.  2.79 arctan
36.  2.85 ichcubegerne
37.  2.91 mihnea3000
38.  2.93 TheCubingAddict980
39.  2.97 Nuuk cuber
40.  2.99 wearephamily1719
41.  3.01 Benyó
42.  3.03 Cuber2s
43.  3.08 Wilhelm
44.  3.11 didiask
45.  3.13 any name you wish
46.  3.15 DGCubes
47.  3.16 agradess2
48.  3.17 Ontricus
49.  3.20 asacuber
50.  3.24 DesertWolf
51.  3.25 SpeedyReedy
52.  3.28 KrokosB
53.  3.30 BMcCl1
53.  3.30 Utkarsh Ashar
55.  3.35 Antto Pitkänen
56.  3.37 jihu1011
57.  3.39 Carter Cubes
57.  3.39 Fisko
59.  3.40 Firestorming_1
60.  3.41 MCuber
60.  3.41 FlatMars
62.  3.44 Kacper Jędrzejuk
63.  3.46 ARSCubing
64.  3.49 Cubey_Tube
65.  3.51 Glincons
66.  3.52 Pedro Gil
67.  3.54 RapsinSix
68.  3.57 Josiah Blomker
69.  3.58 VectorCubes
70.  3.59 Allagos
71.  3.62 oliverpallo
72.  3.64 Brendyn Dunagan
72.  3.64 eyeballboi
74.  3.70 bennettstouder
75.  3.71 beabernardes
76.  3.76 Θperm
77.  3.83 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
78.  3.90 sigalig
78.  3.90 tommyo11
80.  3.95 Fred Lang
81.  3.96 Ty Y.
82.  4.05 midnightcuberx
82.  4.05 CB21
84.  4.06 weatherman223
85.  4.10 lumes2121
85.  4.10 Der Der
87.  4.14 cuberswoop
88.  4.16 dhafin
89.  4.18 Brayden Gilland
90.  4.21 Triangles_are_cubers
91.  4.23 BLCuber8
92.  4.24 Boris McCoy
92.  4.24 EvanWright1
94.  4.27 PCCuber
95.  4.32 Mieeetek4
96.  4.33 abunickabhi
97.  4.34 Riddler97
98.  4.37 Ricardo Zapata
99.  4.50 Neon47
100.  4.53 Ali161102
100.  4.53 InlandEmpireCuber
102.  4.58 d2polld
103.  4.61 Loffy8
103.  4.61 hydynn
105.  4.70 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
106.  4.77 trangium
107.  4.79 OrdinarySolver4048
108.  4.90 OJ Cubing
109.  4.95 ARandomCuber
110.  5.02 Halqrius
111.  5.07 White KB
112.  5.10 qwr
113.  5.24 josephslane
114.  5.35 Ianwubby
114.  5.35 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
116.  5.36 Ethanawoll
117.  5.42 Martwin
118.  5.46 bh13
119.  5.50 Isaiah Scott
120.  5.51 Lewis
121.  5.54 bradyung
122.  5.57 Jakub26
123.  5.61 Poorcuber09
124.  5.62 CuberCuShaw
125.  5.76 Theoruff
126.  5.77 Astr4l
127.  5.82 Li Xiang
128.  6.04 bentse
129.  6.07 RainbowsAndStuff
130.  6.23 Lightning
131.  6.38 aamiel
132.  6.48 AnnaW
133.  6.57 Dageris
134.  6.66 SPEEEEED
135.  6.77 DynaXT
136.  6.85 Foreright
137.  6.88 monke
138.  7.10 Sellerie11
139.  7.12 samuel roveran
140.  7.16 hebscody
141.  7.17 filmip
142.  7.19 Mike Hughey
143.  7.22 Iblfhk
144.  7.48 WD-420
145.  7.53 pb_cuber
146.  7.71 N4C0
147.  7.72 Rubika-37-021204
148.  7.75 Jrg
149.  8.54 nanocube
150.  8.66 One Wheel
151.  8.69 linus.sch
152.  8.73 JAcubes
153.  9.73 someguywithacooltoy
154.  10.18 Jacck
155.  10.42 Mr Cuber
156.  10.49 ForcefleeCubez
157.  10.50 freshcuber.de
158.  11.26 kflynn
159.  11.92 sporteisvogel
160.  15.13 http_Noel
161.  15.81 MatsBergsten
162.  17.56 RubixNoob318
163.  19.80 Algfish31
164.  21.05 Krökeldil
165.  DNF Egb
165.  DNF Kacper Paweł Dworak
165.  DNF DUDECUBER


*3x3x3*(226)
1.  6.50 Luke Garrett
2.  6.53 BrianJ
3.  6.73 Vicenzo-1


Spoiler



4.  7.26 Shaun Mack
5.  7.32 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.40 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  7.40 RP_Cubed
8.  7.41 JackPfeifer
9.  7.68 tJardigradHe
10.  7.71 DLXCubing
11.  7.81 fun at the joy
12.  7.83 kahvipelle123
13.  7.88 dycocubix
14.  7.99 darrensaito
15.  8.04 Heewon Seo
16.  8.29 Kedin drysdale
17.  8.39 Cale S
17.  8.39 Skewb_Cube
19.  8.56 Charles Jerome
20.  8.75 Max C.
21.  8.83 Oxzowachi
22.  8.85 vishwasankarcubing
23.  8.86 cuberkid10
24.  8.94 JustinTimeCuber
25.  9.04 Kylegadj
26.  9.06 Brendyn Dunagan
26.  9.06 KrokosB
28.  9.13 Dream Cubing
29.  9.15 didiask
29.  9.15 TipsterTrickster 
31.  9.18 BradenTheMagician
32.  9.21 djshuffle09
33.  9.28 turtwig
34.  9.33 EvanWright1
35.  9.35 yijunleow
36.  9.51 Boris McCoy
37.  9.53 jihu1011
38.  9.56 agradess2
39.  9.59 Ty Y.
40.  9.66 sean_cut4
41.  9.69 Pedro Gil
42.  9.85 DGCubes
43.  9.90 eyeballboi
44.  9.99 Carter Cubes
45.  10.02 GenTheThief
46.  10.03 mihnea3000
47.  10.06 Liam Wadek
48.  10.07 qaz
49.  10.16 remopihel
50.  10.21 DhruvA
51.  10.25 Benyó
52.  10.26 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
53.  10.27 Allagos
54.  10.29 Chris Van Der Brink
55.  10.31 tommyo11
56.  10.33 ichcubegerne
57.  10.48 BMcCl1
58.  10.49 Ontricus
59.  10.52 leomannen
60.  10.54 MCuber
61.  10.57 V Achyuthan
62.  10.61 BLCuber8
63.  10.64 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  10.67 wearephamily1719
65.  10.74 RapsinSix
65.  10.74 FaLoL
67.  10.82 YouCubing
68.  10.89 weatherman223
69.  10.90 PCCuber
70.  11.00 John_NOTgood
71.  11.02 MasterIcePanda
72.  11.04 Fisko
73.  11.07 Nuuk cuber
74.  11.11 midnightcuberx
75.  11.20 Fred Lang
76.  11.22 Caíque crispim
77.  11.30 VectorCubes
78.  11.34 OJ Cubing
79.  11.35 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
80.  11.54 bentse
81.  11.58 Ricardo Zapata
82.  11.64 ARandomCuber
82.  11.64 Ordway Persyn
84.  11.67 20luky3
85.  11.71 Cuber2s
86.  11.85 Kacper Jędrzejuk
87.  11.86 CubableYT
88.  11.88 Mieeetek4
88.  11.88 Mattia Pasquini
90.  12.02 sigalig
91.  12.07 Isaiah Scott
92.  12.15 Brady
93.  12.33 Cubey_Tube
94.  12.44 beabernardes
95.  12.47 abunickabhi
96.  12.48 Glincons
97.  12.51 Winfaza
98.  12.57 Ianwubby
99.  12.67 lumes2121
100.  12.81 Brayden Gilland
101.  12.87 Lvl9001Wizard
102.  12.90 CB21
103.  12.93 Keenan Johnson
104.  12.98 oliverpallo
105.  13.14 d2polld
106.  13.20 MartinN13
107.  13.27 Neon47
108.  13.31 any name you wish
109.  13.33 FlatMars
110.  13.38 bennettstouder
111.  13.39 OrdinarySolver4048
112.  13.49 trangium
112.  13.49 bh13
114.  13.56 SpeedyOctahedron
115.  13.61 DesertWolf
116.  13.75 TheSilverBeluga
117.  13.85 xyzzy
118.  13.94 bradyung
119.  14.02 InlandEmpireCuber
120.  14.08 Riddler97
121.  14.17 RainbowsAndStuff
122.  14.28 revaldoah
123.  14.30 Kacper Paweł Dworak
124.  14.37 arctan
125.  14.52 White KB
126.  14.60 Loffy8
127.  14.62 Der Der
128.  14.63 thatkid
129.  14.71 WoowyBaby
130.  14.73 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
131.  14.83 ican97
132.  14.88 Ali161102
133.  14.93 Θperm
134.  15.06 Li Xiang
135.  15.08 Triangles_are_cubers
135.  15.08 DUDECUBER
137.  15.20 Josiah Blomker
138.  15.29 josephslane
139.  15.41 4ce7heGuy
140.  15.48 Michael123
141.  15.53 Joe123
142.  15.54 Firestorming_1
143.  15.71 cuberswoop
144.  15.75 VIBE_ZT
145.  16.02 dhafin
146.  16.04 Xauxage
147.  16.20 Pfannkuchener
148.  16.33 ARSCubing
149.  16.55 DynaXT
150.  16.59 topppits
151.  17.03 feli.cubes
152.  17.54 Jakub26
153.  17.71 John Benwell
154.  17.94 Halqrius
155.  17.95 Kael Hitchcock
156.  18.15 hydynn
157.  18.37 pb_cuber
158.  18.65 someguywithacooltoy
159.  18.79 samuel roveran
160.  19.20 CuberCuShaw
161.  19.22 Sellerie11
162.  19.37 ThomasJE
163.  20.17 Astr4l
164.  20.28 Lightning
165.  20.29 Poorcuber09
166.  20.30 UPCHAN
167.  20.60 Lewis
168.  20.75 Foreright
169.  21.33 padddi
170.  21.47 Dageris
171.  21.93 One Wheel
172.  21.96 nanocube
173.  22.09 Janster1909
174.  22.18 filmip
174.  22.18 Lord0gnome
176.  22.21 Jrg
177.  22.34 Ethanawoll
178.  22.54 AnnaW
179.  22.74 Martwin
180.  22.83 sporteisvogel
181.  22.97 Mike Hughey
182.  23.14 ForcefleeCubez
183.  23.95 SPEEEEED
184.  24.54 Micael
185.  24.59 Iza_the_cuber
186.  24.82 cubingmom2
187.  25.02 crazykitten499
188.  25.05 qwr
189.  25.15 Theoruff
190.  25.23 Hergam
191.  25.30 aamiel
192.  25.45 Rubika-37-021204
193.  25.72 WD-420
194.  26.30 linus.sch
195.  26.35 thousand_cuts
196.  26.44 Bryan4305
197.  27.59 Jlit
198.  27.77 Joel.com
199.  27.85 hebscody
200.  28.03 Elisa
201.  28.31 freshcuber.de
202.  28.76 Riya#5665
203.  29.65 Nash171
204.  29.66 Ksawierov
205.  29.82 Parth
206.  29.88 Mr Cuber
207.  30.27 Jacck
208.  30.78 A CubingCurse
209.  32.08 Iblfhk
210.  32.12 AidenCubes
211.  33.11 monke
212.  33.68 GT8590
213.  34.09 Krökeldil
214.  34.55 balugawale
215.  36.54 kflynn
216.  36.81 CUubingCure
217.  37.51 MatsBergsten
218.  41.37 JAcubes
219.  42.29 Anka
220.  46.31 Algfish31
221.  46.38 Mormi
222.  56.00 Lutz_P
223.  1:00.80 http_Noel
224.  1:16.11 RubixNoob318
225.  DNF JakeAK
225.  DNF Isriel


*4x4x4*(118)
1.  27.19 cuberkid10
2.  29.20 tJardigradHe
3.  30.16 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  30.62 Vicenzo-1
5.  30.76 Khairur Rachim
6.  32.12 JackPfeifer
7.  32.33 darrensaito
8.  33.79 Dream Cubing
9.  34.09 RP_Cubed
10.  34.27 ichcubegerne
11.  35.24 kahvipelle123
12.  35.72 fun at the joy
13.  36.71 FaLoL
14.  36.87 BradenTheMagician
15.  37.10 20luky3
16.  37.71 jihu1011
17.  39.30 MCuber
18.  39.45 Benyó
19.  39.80 JustinTimeCuber
20.  39.94 turtwig
21.  40.06 EvanWright1
22.  40.18 TipsterTrickster 
23.  41.04 Ricardo Zapata
24.  41.23 KrokosB
25.  41.47 DGCubes
26.  41.65 YouCubing
27.  42.05 sean_cut4
28.  42.49 agradess2
29.  42.65 sigalig
30.  43.31 DhruvA
31.  43.39 Ordway Persyn
32.  43.57 MartinN13
33.  44.31 Boris McCoy
34.  44.42 Liam Wadek
35.  44.60 CB21
36.  44.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
37.  44.93 wearephamily1719
38.  45.60 Glincons
39.  45.66 tommyo11
40.  45.77 Keenan Johnson
41.  46.49 FlatMars
42.  46.52 Brayden Gilland
43.  46.85 Ontricus
44.  47.44 Mieeetek4
45.  47.45 Ianwubby
46.  47.57 Allagos
47.  47.64 eyeballboi
48.  48.40 BMcCl1
49.  48.60 BLCuber8
50.  50.01 RapsinSix
51.  51.50 abunickabhi
52.  51.63 Winfaza
53.  52.37 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
54.  52.48 thatkid
55.  52.61 CubableYT
56.  52.79 beabernardes
57.  53.01 OJ Cubing
57.  53.01 Nuuk cuber
59.  54.21 Kacper Paweł Dworak
60.  54.45 PCCuber
61.  54.50 Fisko
62.  54.92 midnightcuberx
63.  54.98 John Benwell
64.  55.36 weatherman223
65.  55.42 Cubey_Tube
66.  55.91 Loffy8
67.  56.10 Caíque crispim
68.  56.17 bennettstouder
69.  56.96 Pedro Gil
70.  57.71 bh13
71.  58.31 Triangles_are_cubers
72.  58.77 Kacper Jędrzejuk
73.  59.62 SpeedyOctahedron
74.  59.82 Cuber2s
75.  1:00.37 lumes2121
76.  1:00.63 InlandEmpireCuber
77.  1:01.61 MasterIcePanda
78.  1:03.19 d2polld
79.  1:05.60 Jakub26
80.  1:05.89 cuberswoop
81.  1:06.68 Pfannkuchener
82.  1:06.83 Josiah Blomker
83.  1:07.05 Firestorming_1
84.  1:08.81 Poorcuber09
85.  1:09.07 Li Xiang
86.  1:09.10 One Wheel
87.  1:09.86 White KB
88.  1:10.57 AnnaW
89.  1:12.56 Ethanawoll
90.  1:13.50 OrdinarySolver4048
91.  1:14.73 ARSCubing
92.  1:17.79 Michael123
93.  1:18.44 Sellerie11
94.  1:18.59 Lewis
95.  1:19.18 DynaXT
96.  1:20.88 josephslane
97.  1:21.29 Isaiah Scott
98.  1:21.40 Jrg
99.  1:21.46 filmip
100.  1:28.19 Lightning
101.  1:28.59 Mike Hughey
102.  1:32.14 linus.sch
103.  1:33.23 sporteisvogel
104.  1:33.27 pb_cuber
105.  1:41.68 Rubika-37-021204
106.  1:41.80 Jacck
107.  1:45.71 RainbowsAndStuff
108.  1:46.40 hebscody
109.  1:55.12 Halqrius
110.  1:56.73 CuberCuShaw
111.  2:02.96 samuel roveran
112.  2:06.54 MatsBergsten
113.  2:15.40 kflynn
114.  2:16.57 Hergam
115.  2:25.42 Astr4l
116.  2:55.90 Anka
117.  3:05.99 Krökeldil
118.  DNF Heewon Seo


*5x5x5*(78)
1.  53.69 tJardigradHe
2.  59.79 RP_Cubed
3.  59.87 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:00.31 Vicenzo-1
5.  1:01.21 kahvipelle123
6.  1:01.71 Benyó
7.  1:02.31 ichcubegerne
8.  1:03.32 Luke Garrett
9.  1:03.82 FaLoL
10.  1:04.51 Dream Cubing
11.  1:07.36 darrensaito
12.  1:08.78 turtwig
13.  1:09.03 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:11.49 sigalig
15.  1:13.33 jihu1011
16.  1:13.68 agradess2
17.  1:14.90 DhruvA
18.  1:16.35 YouCubing
19.  1:19.37 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
20.  1:19.79 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  1:20.58 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:20.90 EvanWright1
23.  1:22.13 DGCubes
24.  1:22.86 sean_cut4
25.  1:23.60 Ordway Persyn
26.  1:25.36 Glincons
27.  1:25.46 Ricardo Zapata
28.  1:25.96 CB21
29.  1:26.45 Liam Wadek
30.  1:26.79 FlatMars
31.  1:27.47 beabernardes
32.  1:27.87 abunickabhi
33.  1:28.45 Nuuk cuber
34.  1:34.01 Mieeetek4
35.  1:34.75 JustinTimeCuber
36.  1:36.90 Brayden Gilland
37.  1:36.91 Ianwubby
38.  1:37.91 CubableYT
39.  1:39.44 BMcCl1
40.  1:41.52 any name you wish
41.  1:42.14 thatkid
42.  1:43.16 Allagos
43.  1:45.08 tommyo11
44.  1:49.23 Pfannkuchener
45.  1:49.77 Kacper Paweł Dworak
46.  1:50.84 OJ Cubing
47.  1:56.00 Kacper Jędrzejuk
48.  1:56.13 bh13
49.  1:57.74 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  1:58.08 InlandEmpireCuber
51.  1:58.16 wearephamily1719
52.  1:58.52 lumes2121
53.  1:59.06 Cubey_Tube
54.  1:59.46 RapsinSix
55.  2:01.50 Lewis
56.  2:03.71 weatherman223
57.  2:04.85 Ethanawoll
58.  2:05.87 One Wheel
59.  2:06.32 Firestorming_1
60.  2:09.63 Poorcuber09
61.  2:11.83 Pedro Gil
62.  2:17.04 Jrg
63.  2:20.06 AnnaW
64.  2:32.53 Mike Hughey
65.  2:33.84 linus.sch
66.  2:34.33 Rubika-37-021204
67.  2:34.80 ARSCubing
68.  2:37.29 DynaXT
69.  2:44.33 sporteisvogel
70.  2:50.78 Jacck
71.  2:53.73 Jakub26
72.  2:56.91 freshcuber.de
73.  3:02.58 Halqrius
74.  3:07.97 Sellerie11
75.  4:12.61 MatsBergsten
76.  4:52.74 Anka
77.  DNF bennettstouder
77.  DNF cuberswoop


*6x6x6*(46)
1.  1:36.21 Dream Cubing
2.  1:47.01 cuberkid10
3.  1:48.22 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  1:54.01 Benyó
5.  1:55.93 ichcubegerne
6.  2:12.18 fun at the joy
7.  2:12.55 RP_Cubed
8.  2:14.64 Luke Garrett
9.  2:15.82 agradess2
10.  2:18.22 jihu1011
11.  2:20.34 Keroma12
12.  2:22.18 sigalig
13.  2:23.17 DhruvA
14.  2:25.72 YouCubing
15.  2:26.62 Liam Wadek
16.  2:27.77 CB21
17.  2:30.83 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
18.  2:33.82 BradenTheMagician
19.  2:34.73 xyzzy
20.  2:35.01 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
21.  2:37.13 DGCubes
22.  2:42.39 sean_cut4
23.  2:44.15 Ordway Persyn
24.  2:45.23 Nuuk cuber
25.  2:48.70 abunickabhi
26.  3:11.71 beabernardes
27.  3:19.47 tommyo11
28.  3:26.40 Kacper Paweł Dworak
29.  3:27.20 thatkid
30.  3:35.45 One Wheel
31.  3:37.86 JustinTimeCuber
32.  3:47.81 Lewis
33.  3:52.33 bh13
34.  3:59.22 Firestorming_1
35.  4:00.38 Cubey_Tube
36.  4:05.15 AnnaW
37.  4:11.99 Jrg
38.  4:22.69 PCCuber
39.  4:26.99 linus.sch
40.  4:52.07 thomas.sch
41.  4:58.03 sporteisvogel
42.  5:00.19 Poorcuber09
43.  5:18.54 Jacck
44.  6:21.85 freshcuber.de
45.  DNF Heewon Seo
45.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(33)
1.  2:11.07 Dream Cubing
2.  2:37.39 JackPfeifer
3.  2:47.02 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:56.74 ichcubegerne
5.  3:17.34 jihu1011
6.  3:19.07 Luke Garrett
7.  3:23.28 agradess2
8.  3:33.26 sigalig
9.  3:36.36 CB21
10.  3:37.50 RP_Cubed
11.  3:37.54 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  3:40.30 Liam Wadek
13.  3:43.59 YouCubing
14.  3:44.99 DhruvA
15.  3:57.20 DGCubes
16.  4:10.51 Nuuk cuber
17.  4:16.01 BradenTheMagician
18.  4:20.68 Ricardo Zapata
19.  4:45.46 sean_cut4
20.  5:09.93 Ianwubby
21.  5:17.77 Kacper Paweł Dworak
22.  5:43.63 One Wheel
23.  6:09.71 Firestorming_1
24.  6:09.82 Jrg
25.  6:40.42 Lewis
26.  7:12.54 Poorcuber09
27.  8:14.22 Isaiah Scott
28.  8:40.61 sporteisvogel
29.  DNF abunickabhi
29.  DNF linus.sch
29.  DNF filmip
29.  DNF Jacck
29.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(47)
1.  4.47 BrianJ
2.  5.26 Legomanz
3.  6.20 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  6.23 dycocubix
5.  6.31 Vicenzo-1
6.  6.32 JakeAK
7.  7.47 turtwig
8.  7.60 TipsterTrickster 
9.  9.60 Isaiah Scott
10.  9.75 Caíque crispim
11.  9.76 ichcubegerne
12.  9.83 JackPfeifer
13.  10.03 ARSCubing
14.  10.80 Cuber2s
15.  11.61 sigalig
16.  11.75 Shaun Mack
17.  12.11 willian_pessoa
18.  12.17 sean_cut4
19.  12.43 BradenTheMagician
20.  12.64 Benyó
21.  13.94 Luke Garrett
22.  14.26 YouCubing
23.  15.11 abunickabhi
24.  16.47 Firestorming_1
25.  17.11 agradess2
26.  19.05 Li Xiang
27.  19.95 Kacper Paweł Dworak
28.  21.74 DGCubes
29.  22.13 Mike Hughey
30.  24.80 MatsBergsten
31.  26.80 Jakub26
32.  28.41 RP_Cubed
33.  29.30 Boris McCoy
34.  30.34 Martwin
35.  34.84 CB21
36.  37.15 Jacck
37.  38.98 Ricardo Zapata
38.  45.41 beabernardes
39.  45.97 oliverpallo
40.  48.43 CubableYT
41.  51.09 JustinTimeCuber
42.  53.42 sporteisvogel
43.  54.41 White KB
44.  1:13.57 Ethanawoll
45.  1:15.83 bentse
46.  1:57.60 Krökeldil
47.  DNF darrensaito


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(41)
1.  15.16 JakeAK
2.  20.48 sigalig
3.  24.31 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  24.91 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  37.22 willian_pessoa
6.  37.54 RP_Cubed
7.  38.28 Keroma12
8.  42.43 Jakub26
9.  43.47 Vicenzo-1
10.  51.00 JackPfeifer
11.  56.60 OJ Cubing
12.  57.40 Ali161102
13.  1:04.38 ican97
14.  1:04.53 Kacper Paweł Dworak
15.  1:08.15 2019ECKE02
16.  1:09.09 YouCubing
17.  1:16.48 revaldoah
18.  1:17.97 DesertWolf
19.  1:18.69 DGCubes
20.  1:21.75 Neon47
21.  1:30.45 Ricardo Zapata
22.  1:30.91 MatsBergsten
23.  1:46.47 riffch
24.  1:51.65 beabernardes
25.  1:57.28 filmip
26.  2:09.38 CB21
27.  2:14.63 Mike Hughey
28.  3:01.70 Jacck
29.  3:05.49 Liam Wadek
30.  3:12.58 padddi
31.  4:15.99 Ethanawoll
32.  4:26.52 nanocube
33.  6:33.62 sporteisvogel
34.  DNF abunickabhi
34.  DNF White KB
34.  DNF CubableYT
34.  DNF d2polld
34.  DNF Micael
34.  DNF Glincons
34.  DNF linus.sch
34.  DNF Krökeldil


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  1:34.51 sigalig
2.  2:27.33 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  3:18.37 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  4:50.59 RP_Cubed
5.  7:15.01 MatsBergsten
6.  9:07.25 DesertWolf
7.  12:46.91 Jacck
8.  13:09.30 CB21
9.  13:21.20 Kacper Paweł Dworak
10.  13:38.99 Ricardo Zapata
11.  DNF beabernardes


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  3:22.35 sigalig
2.  25:16.02 Jacck
3.  25:21.53 CB21


Spoiler



4.  DNF MatsBergsten
4.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)
1.  33/37 38:44 sigalig
2.  23/31 51:12 Keroma12
3.  8/9 46:54 beabernardes


Spoiler



4.  11/15 55:01 Jakub26
5.  7/8 16:41 willian_pessoa
6.  10/14 55:35 Kacper Paweł Dworak
7.  5/7 13:59 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  3/3 21:19 Jacck
9.  2/2 3:50 RP_Cubed
10.  2/2 6:36 Ricardo Zapata
11.  2/2 7:04 CB21
12.  1/2 1:21 JakeAK
12.  2/5 41:22 sporteisvogel
12.  1/2 2:15 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(129)
1.  9.94 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  11.28 Khairur Rachim
3.  11.54 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  11.71 BrianJ
5.  12.85 NathanaelCubes
6.  12.87 Charles Jerome
7.  12.94 Shaun Mack
8.  13.23 GenTheThief
9.  13.28 Vicenzo-1
10.  13.46 JackPfeifer
11.  13.66 RP_Cubed
12.  13.69 darrensaito
13.  14.43 Kylegadj
14.  14.51 turtwig
15.  14.65 dycocubix
16.  15.04 kahvipelle123
17.  15.14 Dream Cubing
18.  15.25 Glincons
19.  15.69 midnightcuberx
20.  15.91 ichcubegerne
21.  16.74 Heewon Seo
22.  16.99 didiask
23.  17.10 BradenTheMagician
24.  17.91 sean_cut4
25.  17.93 jihu1011
26.  17.98 cuberkid10
27.  18.10 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  18.17 JakeAK
29.  18.36 KrokosB
30.  18.37 remopihel
31.  18.66 mihnea3000
32.  18.76 V Achyuthan
33.  18.82 Max C.
34.  19.00 Cale S
35.  19.17 Riddler97
36.  19.23 DhruvA
37.  19.44 Ontricus
38.  19.50 JustinTimeCuber
39.  19.57 abunickabhi
40.  19.61 agradess2
41.  19.83 MartinN13
42.  20.01 Boris McCoy
43.  20.17 YouCubing
44.  20.28 xyzzy
45.  20.51 FaLoL
46.  20.58 Benyó
47.  20.61 DGCubes
48.  20.99 Utkarsh Ashar
49.  21.25 wearephamily1719
49.  21.25 Caíque crispim
51.  21.32 Ricardo Zapata
52.  21.42 Allagos
53.  21.88 weatherman223
54.  21.91 EvanWright1
55.  22.07 PCCuber
56.  22.78 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
57.  23.47 Fisko
58.  23.92 John_NOTgood
59.  23.94 Winfaza
60.  24.15 ican97
61.  24.22 MasterIcePanda
62.  24.32 Brady
63.  24.77 revaldoah
64.  25.26 BMcCl1
65.  25.49 Mieeetek4
66.  25.58 Nuuk cuber
67.  25.59 Liam Wadek
68.  25.70 FlatMars
69.  25.99 OJ Cubing
70.  26.07 tommyo11
71.  27.01 epride17
72.  27.11 Cubey_Tube
73.  27.15 Thecubingcuber347
74.  27.39 OrdinarySolver4048
74.  27.39 Chris Van Der Brink
76.  27.63 InlandEmpireCuber
77.  28.03 BLCuber8
78.  28.58 VectorCubes
79.  28.62 Kacper Paweł Dworak
80.  28.76 Kacper Jędrzejuk
81.  29.10 CubableYT
82.  29.79 Firestorming_1
83.  29.97 Pedro Gil
84.  30.66 WoowyBaby
85.  30.97 Ordway Persyn
86.  31.84 trangium
87.  31.85 Poorcuber09
88.  31.88 Pfannkuchener
89.  32.25 lumes2121
90.  32.65 Kael Hitchcock
91.  33.51 riffch
92.  33.62 beabernardes
93.  33.80 White KB
94.  34.59 CB21
95.  34.72 Der Der
96.  34.87 Ethanawoll
97.  35.44 LittleLumos
98.  36.17 dhafin
99.  37.06 Xauxage
100.  37.87 Halqrius
101.  37.98 Isaiah Scott
102.  38.42 filmip
103.  40.52 cuberswoop
104.  40.58 sporteisvogel
105.  40.63 freshcuber.de
106.  41.31 CuberCuShaw
107.  41.89 hebscody
108.  42.15 josephslane
109.  43.01 Michael123
110.  44.00 DynaXT
111.  45.28 Lord0gnome
112.  45.67 samuel roveran
113.  46.69 Mike Hughey
114.  50.07 Janster1909
115.  50.43 Jakub26
116.  51.77 someguywithacooltoy
117.  53.75 Parth
118.  53.87 Jacck
119.  56.84 nanocube
120.  58.90 hydynn
121.  1:00.77 Rubika-37-021204
122.  1:20.36 Theoruff
123.  1:21.58 monke
124.  1:45.17 Krökeldil
125.  1:51.45 JAcubes
126.  2:11.41 MatsBergsten
127.  2:11.43 Algfish31
128.  DNF Bryan4305
128.  DNF http_Noel


*3x3x3 With feet*(14)
1.  33.42 DhruvA
2.  35.51 JAcubes
3.  41.32 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  43.91 Riddler97
5.  51.46 Luke Garrett
6.  1:19.09 RP_Cubed
7.  1:35.35 Li Xiang
8.  1:46.19 sean_cut4
9.  1:46.61 One Wheel
10.  3:00.65 Jacck
11.  3:48.51 CB21
12.  5:15.94 CuberCuShaw
13.  5:45.74 Kacper Paweł Dworak
14.  DNF cuberswoop


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  38.05 ichcubegerne
2.  43.78 Nuuk cuber
3.  45.55 CB21


Spoiler



4.  46.71 DGCubes
5.  50.15 BradenTheMagician
6.  55.92 YouCubing
7.  1:03.85 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  1:15.57 RP_Cubed
9.  1:22.11 Kacper Paweł Dworak
10.  1:28.66 Jacck
11.  1:37.02 Pedro Gil
12.  1:49.59 MatsBergsten
13.  2:09.47 CuberCuShaw
14.  2:10.74 ARSCubing


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  23.00 (25, 19, 25) Cale S
2.  25.33 (27, 24, 25) TipsterTrickster 
3.  26.33 (24, 24, 31) Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  28.00 (28, 28, 28) devaka
5.  43.67 (43, 41, 47) CB21
6.  69.00 (77, 60, 70) InlandEmpireCuber
7.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) Mike Hughey
7.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) OriEy
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Algfish31


*2-3-4 Relay*(78)
1.  41.59 JackPfeifer
2.  42.64 kahvipelle123
3.  42.99 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  43.94 cuberkid10
5.  44.32 Luke Garrett
6.  46.60 Khairur Rachim
7.  46.76 RP_Cubed
8.  47.55 darrensaito
9.  48.21 BradenTheMagician
10.  50.72 Benyó
11.  53.38 DhruvA
12.  54.31 DGCubes
13.  54.32 EvanWright1
14.  54.33 jihu1011
15.  57.09 Ontricus
16.  58.44 tommyo11
17.  58.56 agradess2
18.  1:00.06 sigalig
19.  1:00.46 Ricardo Zapata
20.  1:00.87 turtwig
21.  1:01.05 ichcubegerne
22.  1:01.61 JustinTimeCuber
23.  1:02.76 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
24.  1:02.78 eyeballboi
25.  1:03.13 CB21
26.  1:03.78 abunickabhi
27.  1:03.79 YouCubing
28.  1:04.36 Allagos
29.  1:05.46 sean_cut4
30.  1:07.99 Utkarsh Ashar
31.  1:08.72 PCCuber
32.  1:09.50 Cubey_Tube
32.  1:09.50 Brayden Gilland
34.  1:10.82 oliverpallo
35.  1:11.72 BMcCl1
36.  1:11.99 Kacper Paweł Dworak
37.  1:12.83 Nuuk cuber
38.  1:13.13 FlatMars
39.  1:13.53 lumes2121
40.  1:15.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  1:16.84 Mieeetek4
42.  1:20.95 Fisko
43.  1:21.37 d2polld
44.  1:21.51 beabernardes
45.  1:22.20 RapsinSix
46.  1:22.44 bh13
47.  1:24.20 CubableYT
48.  1:24.97 weatherman223
49.  1:25.75 Pedro Gil
50.  1:27.05 OrdinarySolver4048
51.  1:27.42 ARSCubing
52.  1:32.49 Li Xiang
53.  1:33.45 Firestorming_1
54.  1:34.26 DynaXT
55.  1:34.47 InlandEmpireCuber
56.  1:34.83 AnnaW
57.  1:38.54 Poorcuber09
58.  1:38.87 Jakub26
59.  1:38.90 Lewis
60.  1:40.97 Caíque crispim
61.  1:43.60 White KB
62.  1:44.24 Ethanawoll
63.  1:45.05 josephslane
64.  1:45.90 Sellerie11
65.  1:51.79 dhafin
66.  1:59.21 One Wheel
67.  2:01.28 Jrg
68.  2:04.11 Michael123
69.  2:06.20 CuberCuShaw
70.  2:08.07 sporteisvogel
71.  2:13.12 Isaiah Scott
72.  2:22.55 hebscody
73.  2:29.63 hydynn
74.  2:34.38 samuel roveran
75.  2:52.15 Astr4l
76.  3:23.59 MatsBergsten
77.  3:31.80 Jacck
78.  5:03.50 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(46)
1.  1:40.44 Luke Garrett
2.  1:45.40 kahvipelle123
3.  1:45.73 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:52.33 cuberkid10
5.  1:56.97 RP_Cubed
6.  2:00.88 ichcubegerne
7.  2:01.16 Benyó
8.  2:03.38 jihu1011
9.  2:03.64 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:06.91 agradess2
11.  2:11.59 DhruvA
12.  2:14.50 EvanWright1
13.  2:15.26 sean_cut4
14.  2:21.04 DGCubes
15.  2:24.80 abunickabhi
16.  2:24.82 YouCubing
17.  2:26.25 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
18.  2:29.66 tommyo11
19.  2:29.97 FlatMars
20.  2:31.48 sigalig
21.  2:36.14 Ricardo Zapata
22.  2:38.22 Allagos
23.  2:42.94 Nuuk cuber
24.  2:45.04 beabernardes
25.  2:46.39 Brayden Gilland
26.  2:47.82 JustinTimeCuber
27.  2:50.81 CB21
28.  2:53.44 BMcCl1
29.  2:56.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  3:05.03 Pedro Gil
31.  3:06.04 Kacper Paweł Dworak
32.  3:07.73 bh13
33.  3:11.95 Utkarsh Ashar
34.  3:28.09 AnnaW
35.  3:33.42 Poorcuber09
36.  3:35.01 Ethanawoll
37.  3:40.22 Lewis
38.  3:43.03 ARSCubing
39.  3:49.52 Firestorming_1
40.  3:54.47 One Wheel
41.  3:59.63 InlandEmpireCuber
42.  4:07.32 Jrg
43.  4:13.36 DynaXT
44.  4:53.63 Jakub26
45.  5:26.03 sporteisvogel
46.  5:35.63 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(25)
1.  3:35.24 cuberkid10
2.  3:47.99 Benyó
3.  4:10.11 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:13.71 RP_Cubed
5.  4:21.47 Luke Garrett
6.  4:21.71 fun at the joy
7.  4:23.62 jihu1011
8.  4:24.10 sigalig
9.  5:01.05 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  5:01.18 CB21
11.  5:03.99 DGCubes
12.  5:22.93 YouCubing
13.  5:26.78 abunickabhi
14.  5:39.12 Nuuk cuber
15.  5:42.00 beabernardes
16.  6:08.08 tommyo11
17.  6:27.99 Kacper Paweł Dworak
18.  8:10.32 Lewis
19.  8:11.23 Firestorming_1
20.  8:14.51 Poorcuber09
21.  8:23.36 One Wheel
22.  8:28.02 Jrg
23.  8:40.78 AnnaW
24.  9:16.01 InlandEmpireCuber
25.  10:29.40 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)
1.  6:51.92 Benyó
2.  7:35.12 Luke Garrett
3.  7:41.34 jihu1011


Spoiler



4.  8:03.32 RP_Cubed
5.  8:20.28 sigalig
6.  8:28.54 DhruvA
7.  8:39.90 CB21
8.  9:10.11 DGCubes
9.  9:16.74 YouCubing
10.  9:18.66 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  12:03.00 beabernardes
12.  14:16.50 One Wheel
13.  14:23.60 Firestorming_1
14.  14:25.52 Jrg
15.  14:53.63 Lewis
16.  17:04.67 Poorcuber09
17.  20:08.64 sporteisvogel
18.  DNF ichcubegerne
18.  DNF Kacper Paweł Dworak


*Clock*(65)
1.  3.88 JChambers13
2.  4.76 MartinN13
3.  4.83 AngeGabriel


Spoiler



4.  5.04 Carter Cubes
5.  5.19 TipsterTrickster 
6.  5.21 vishwasankarcubing
7.  5.28 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  5.43 Liam Wadek
9.  5.64 VectorCubes
10.  6.73 DesertWolf
11.  6.93 Zeke Mackay
12.  7.00 ARandomCuber
12.  7.00 Charles Jerome
14.  7.08 Luke Garrett
15.  7.41 oliverpallo
16.  7.57 Glincons
17.  7.87 YouCubing
18.  7.90 cuberkid10
19.  7.92 JackPfeifer
20.  8.11 BradenTheMagician
21.  8.45 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
22.  8.48 Li Xiang
23.  8.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  8.68 dycocubix
25.  8.74 RP_Cubed
26.  9.09 ichcubegerne
27.  9.20 Kacper Paweł Dworak
28.  9.40 Vicenzo-1
29.  9.66 darrensaito
30.  9.88 SpeedyReedy
31.  10.01 N4C0
32.  10.32 Benyó
33.  10.45 tommyo11
34.  10.80 Fisko
34.  10.80 Nuuk cuber
36.  10.82 lumes2121
37.  11.01 DGCubes
38.  11.04 Jakub26
39.  11.33 feli.cubes
40.  11.67 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  11.80 JAcubes
42.  11.91 CB21
43.  12.11 Ethanawoll
44.  13.00 midnightcuberx
45.  13.37 EvanWright1
46.  13.38 beabernardes
47.  13.89 OJ Cubing
48.  14.59 Mike Hughey
49.  15.13 Halqrius
50.  15.27 abunickabhi
51.  15.87 freshcuber.de
52.  15.96 weatherman223
53.  17.73 Foreright
54.  18.21 DhruvA
55.  18.41 Jacck
56.  19.51 ARSCubing
57.  20.21 d2polld
58.  20.47 Lewis
59.  21.57 FlatMars
60.  23.24 sporteisvogel
61.  26.49 Poorcuber09
62.  29.03 bh13
63.  37.41 Mormi
64.  39.83 Mr Cuber
65.  DNF sean_cut4


*Megaminx*(66)
1.  38.80 Heewon Seo
2.  44.50 Khairur Rachim
3.  48.22 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  49.08 RP_Cubed
5.  49.53 Luke Garrett
6.  49.83 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  50.57 BrianJ
8.  50.88 JackPfeifer
9.  51.50 Carter Cubes
10.  53.89 darrensaito
11.  54.61 Vicenzo-1
12.  59.98 kahvipelle123
13.  1:00.01 GenTheThief
14.  1:01.28 FaLoL
15.  1:01.52 DhruvA
16.  1:02.82 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:03.44 DGCubes
18.  1:04.27 cuberkid10
19.  1:05.39 YouCubing
20.  1:05.55 Benyó
21.  1:05.98 agradess2
22.  1:07.55 ichcubegerne
23.  1:10.55 sean_cut4
24.  1:11.44 Kacper Jędrzejuk
25.  1:12.83 turtwig
26.  1:14.12 Triangles_are_cubers
27.  1:17.11 EvanWright1
28.  1:17.82 CB21
29.  1:18.21 tommyo11
30.  1:18.72 beabernardes
31.  1:18.83 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
32.  1:18.96 Loffy8
33.  1:21.55 Ricardo Zapata
34.  1:21.92 sigalig
35.  1:25.58 jihu1011
36.  1:26.80 epride17
37.  1:29.29 Nuuk cuber
38.  1:32.68 Glincons
39.  1:41.25 Lewis
40.  1:43.05 Kacper Paweł Dworak
41.  1:46.76 Ordway Persyn
42.  1:52.99 Cubey_Tube
43.  1:56.73 d2polld
44.  1:59.03 CubableYT
45.  2:05.49 JustinTimeCuber
46.  2:06.75 OJ Cubing
47.  2:08.14 weatherman223
48.  2:11.77 Utkarsh Ashar
49.  2:20.78 DynaXT
50.  2:27.80 One Wheel
51.  2:35.13 Jakub26
52.  2:39.78 dhafin
53.  2:43.96 samuel roveran
54.  2:44.81 Firestorming_1
55.  2:56.19 Mike Hughey
56.  3:03.67 White KB
57.  3:09.38 Jacck
58.  3:12.36 sporteisvogel
59.  3:22.32 thomas.sch
60.  DNF dycocubix
60.  DNF midnightcuberx
60.  DNF wearephamily1719
60.  DNF Poorcuber09
60.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
60.  DNF Jlit
60.  DNF Algfish31


*Pyraminx*(105)
1.  2.04 dycocubix
2.  2.46 DGCubes
3.  2.60 Heath Flick


Spoiler



4.  2.63 Vlad Hordiienko
5.  2.69 EvanWright1
6.  2.88 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  2.89 Charles Jerome
8.  2.94 Ontricus
9.  3.07 JackPfeifer
10.  3.14 DLXCubing
11.  3.36 MartinN13
12.  3.46 darrensaito
13.  3.56 BradenTheMagician
14.  3.69 remopihel
14.  3.69 RP_Cubed
16.  3.86 Luke Garrett
17.  3.93 Shaun Mack
18.  4.11 Vicenzo-1
19.  4.17 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  4.32 MCuber
21.  4.71 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
22.  4.78 kahvipelle123
23.  4.87 KrokosB
24.  4.95 CB21
25.  5.04 Oxzowachi
26.  5.10 DesertWolf
27.  5.11 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
28.  5.15 Fisko
29.  5.16 cuberkid10
29.  5.16 ichcubegerne
31.  5.17 Liam Wadek
32.  5.22 VectorCubes
33.  5.31 YouCubing
34.  5.32 Boris McCoy
35.  5.39 tommyo11
36.  5.44 midnightcuberx
37.  5.73 wearephamily1719
38.  5.88 Triangles_are_cubers
39.  5.98 jihu1011
40.  6.11 Nuuk cuber
41.  6.26 DhruvA
41.  6.26 Li Xiang
43.  6.34 Benyó
44.  6.38 sean_cut4
45.  6.54 Glincons
46.  6.66 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  6.78 beabernardes
48.  6.90 CuberCuShaw
49.  6.96 Lewis
50.  6.98 agradess2
51.  7.03 Cuber2s
52.  7.16 weatherman223
53.  7.17 Mike Hughey
54.  7.22 abunickabhi
55.  7.24 JustinTimeCuber
56.  7.41 turtwig
57.  7.47 Ricardo Zapata
57.  7.47 Kacper Paweł Dworak
59.  7.51 RainbowsAndStuff
60.  7.74 Poorcuber09
61.  7.84 d2polld
62.  7.88 oliverpallo
63.  8.14 BMcCl1
64.  8.19 RapsinSix
65.  8.30 N4C0
66.  8.60 CubableYT
67.  8.68 ARSCubing
68.  9.21 Loffy8
69.  9.55 Jakub26
70.  9.58 DynaXT
71.  9.69 Isaiah Scott
71.  9.69 samuel roveran
73.  9.99 hebscody
74.  10.13 White KB
75.  10.19 FlatMars
76.  11.78 Jacck
77.  11.86 Lightning
78.  12.21 Der Der
79.  12.46 Cubey_Tube
80.  12.57 Ali161102
81.  12.62 OJ Cubing
82.  12.71 cuberswoop
83.  13.16 hydynn
84.  13.50 pb_cuber
85.  13.56 sporteisvogel
86.  13.68 crazykitten499
87.  14.40 Ethanawoll
88.  14.45 Janster1909
89.  15.44 Halqrius
90.  15.74 willy96
91.  15.89 JAcubes
92.  16.06 freshcuber.de
93.  16.13 ForcefleeCubez
94.  16.89 One Wheel
95.  18.48 OrdinarySolver4048
96.  19.06 Theoruff
97.  20.24 Mormi
98.  22.02 Jelly_Pyraminx
99.  25.76 Joel.com
100.  26.35 Jlit
101.  29.86 A CubingCurse
102.  31.60 Orew
103.  35.76 Krökeldil
104.  37.13 Algfish31
105.  DNF Egb


*Square-1*(85)
1.  6.27 mrsniffles01
2.  7.02 Oxzowachi
3.  7.38 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  7.99 Vicenzo-1
5.  8.17 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  8.47 JackPfeifer
7.  9.15 BrianJ
8.  9.43 DesertWolf
9.  9.45 Glincons
10.  9.47 EvanWright1
11.  10.19 RP_Cubed
12.  10.20 2019ECKE02
13.  10.22 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14.  10.40 BradenTheMagician
15.  10.76 Luke Garrett
16.  10.89 Shaun Mack
17.  10.94 Boris McCoy
18.  11.00 Cale S
19.  11.07 Charles Jerome
20.  11.26 dycocubix
21.  11.68 YouCubing
22.  11.93 BLCuber8
23.  12.01 Neon47
24.  12.76 kahvipelle123
25.  12.91 remopihel
26.  13.04 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
27.  13.54 darrensaito
28.  13.62 PCCuber
29.  13.90 Kylegadj
30.  14.01 leomannen
31.  14.84 ichcubegerne
32.  14.96 vishwasankarcubing
33.  15.38 Ricardo Zapata
34.  15.45 Kacper Paweł Dworak
35.  16.20 Mattia Pasquini
36.  16.64 Thom S.
37.  16.86 MCuber
38.  16.96 DGCubes
39.  17.01 sigalig
40.  18.01 Antto Pitkänen
41.  18.05 tommyo11
42.  18.40 VIBE_ZT
43.  18.63 sean_cut4
44.  18.64 beabernardes
45.  19.81 wearephamily1719
46.  20.01 Benyó
47.  20.66 Fisko
48.  20.81 midnightcuberx
49.  20.92 agradess2
50.  20.97 Liam Wadek
51.  21.12 Kacper Jędrzejuk
52.  21.54 SpeedyOctahedron
53.  21.66 Der Der
54.  21.85 FlatMars
55.  22.41 Caíque crispim
56.  22.53 turtwig
57.  23.69 DhruvA
58.  24.02 CB21
59.  26.42 weatherman223
60.  26.74 feli.cubes
61.  26.90 Jakub26
62.  27.66 Nuuk cuber
63.  29.97 ARSCubing
64.  31.41 CubableYT
65.  32.97 bentse
66.  34.48 Cubey_Tube
67.  35.12 RapsinSix
68.  35.84 Lewis
69.  37.02 epride17
70.  37.73 Pedro Gil
71.  37.86 Ali161102
72.  38.67 Mike Hughey
73.  39.30 cuberswoop
74.  39.50 InlandEmpireCuber
75.  40.52 JustinTimeCuber
76.  41.05 OJ Cubing
77.  43.14 Jacck
78.  43.66 dhafin
79.  44.84 White KB
80.  53.60 Firestorming_1
81.  59.37 sporteisvogel
82.  1:02.48 Ethanawoll
83.  1:02.84 CuberCuShaw
84.  1:12.88 Poorcuber09
85.  2:41.93 nanocube


*Skewb*(89)
1.  2.43 Legomanz
2.  2.59 Charles Jerome
3.  2.97 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  3.26 JackPfeifer
5.  3.31 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  4.06 dycocubix
7.  4.15 Cale S
8.  4.25 Boris McCoy
9.  4.30 darrensaito
10.  4.48 DhruvA
11.  4.79 sean_cut4
12.  4.81 Luke Garrett
13.  4.86 d2polld
14.  4.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  5.04 EvanWright1
16.  5.20 Shaun Mack
17.  5.37 ichcubegerne
18.  5.48 Antto Pitkänen
19.  5.52 Kylegadj
20.  5.58 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
21.  5.73 Glincons
22.  5.78 DesertWolf
23.  5.79 N4C0
24.  5.84 VectorCubes
25.  5.85 KrokosB
26.  5.86 RP_Cubed
26.  5.86 BradenTheMagician
28.  5.96 any name you wish
29.  6.05 cuberkid10
30.  6.10 DGCubes
31.  6.12 BLCuber8
32.  6.15 Liam Wadek
33.  6.24 MCuber
34.  6.29 Ricardo Zapata
35.  6.35 Li Xiang
36.  6.54 weatherman223
37.  6.57 Kacper Paweł Dworak
38.  6.63 Triangles_are_cubers
39.  6.82 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
40.  6.84 turtwig
41.  6.88 cuberswoop
42.  6.95 CB21
43.  6.98 MartinN13
44.  7.31 Fisko
45.  7.39 Allagos
46.  7.69 Jakub26
47.  7.70 YouCubing
48.  7.77 Cubey_Tube
49.  8.26 Ontricus
50.  8.45 Iblfhk
51.  8.58 Benyó
52.  8.64 kahvipelle123
53.  8.69 Nuuk cuber
54.  8.94 Poorcuber09
55.  8.95 Lewis
55.  8.95 Θperm
57.  9.10 Ethanawoll
58.  9.37 CuberCuShaw
59.  9.49 OJ Cubing
60.  9.53 InlandEmpireCuber
61.  9.64 Pedro Gil
62.  9.81 FlatMars
63.  10.26 tommyo11
64.  11.05 CubableYT
64.  11.05 RapsinSix
66.  11.34 DynaXT
67.  11.39 JustinTimeCuber
68.  11.51 samuel roveran
69.  11.54 beabernardes
70.  11.59 V Achyuthan
71.  11.76 Mike Hughey
72.  11.95 BMcCl1
73.  12.00 ARSCubing
74.  12.62 AnnaW
75.  13.49 abunickabhi
76.  13.86 JAcubes
77.  13.96 PCCuber
78.  14.08 Ali161102
79.  14.28 Jacck
80.  14.79 RainbowsAndStuff
81.  15.96 agradess2
82.  16.25 freshcuber.de
83.  18.12 pb_cuber
84.  20.30 hebscody
85.  22.20 MatsBergsten
86.  25.62 sporteisvogel
87.  26.99 Algfish31
88.  1:21.46 Krökeldil
89.  DNF http_Noel


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  21.35 DGCubes
2.  28.34 Carter Cubes
3.  28.83 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  29.99 YouCubing
5.  30.42 BradenTheMagician
6.  31.24 Luke Garrett
7.  31.46 Nuuk cuber
8.  33.81 ichcubegerne
9.  35.49 Benyó
10.  37.18 CB21
11.  41.99 sean_cut4
12.  45.15 Lewis
13.  54.95 Pedro Gil
14.  57.20 ARSCubing
15.  1:05.60 Kacper Paweł Dworak
16.  1:42.63 JAcubes
17.  1:55.71 Rubika-37-021204
18.  3:47.13 Algfish31
19.  DNF Krökeldil


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  3:42.31 RP_Cubed
2.  3:44.87 Luke Garrett
3.  4:28.32 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:29.23 Benyó
5.  4:32.25 DGCubes
6.  4:48.56 DhruvA
7.  4:50.55 sean_cut4
8.  5:02.34 sigalig
9.  5:10.70 tommyo11
10.  5:34.36 Nuuk cuber
11.  5:43.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  5:49.25 CB21
13.  5:53.79 beabernardes
14.  7:01.26 Kacper Paweł Dworak
15.  8:02.33 Lewis
16.  8:42.97 Pedro Gil
17.  9:20.98 ARSCubing


*Redi Cube*(17)
1.  7.01 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.89 DGCubes
3.  13.59 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  14.36 YouCubing
5.  15.44 JackPfeifer
6.  15.56 BradenTheMagician
7.  18.59 Kacper Paweł Dworak
8.  20.89 Luke Garrett
9.  21.03 Ethanawoll
10.  25.65 Mike Hughey
11.  25.99 CB21
12.  30.10 Lewis
13.  36.52 Jacck
14.  39.71 JAcubes
15.  49.93 RainbowsAndStuff
16.  1:03.50 Anka
17.  1:08.64 Krökeldil


*Master Pyraminx*(16)
1.  18.47 DGCubes
2.  33.23 YouCubing
3.  33.85 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  36.05 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  38.17 VIBE_ZT
6.  43.67 Nuuk cuber
7.  44.22 Lewis
8.  45.49 Benyó
9.  50.62 BradenTheMagician
10.  55.66 Mike Hughey
11.  59.26 ARSCubing
12.  59.47 CB21
13.  1:11.60 Jacck
14.  1:15.79 One Wheel
15.  1:23.02 freshcuber.de
16.  1:23.91 Kacper Paweł Dworak


*15 Puzzle*(13)
1.  11.86 YouCubing
2.  15.62 cuberswoop
3.  16.16 Kacper Paweł Dworak


Spoiler



4.  17.74 ichcubegerne
5.  17.98 riz3ndrr 
6.  18.33 Li Xiang
7.  21.56 DGCubes
8.  31.42 Daanbe
9.  34.55 CB21
10.  42.82 MatsBergsten
11.  50.56 AngeGabriel
12.  3:47.27 Jacck
13.  4:02.99 Algfish31


*Speed Fewest Moves*(8)
1.  35.79 WoowyBaby
2.  51.75 CB21
3.  56.15 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  DNF RP_Cubed
4.  DNF Kacper Paweł Dworak
4.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber
4.  DNF Algfish31
4.  DNF DGCubes


*Mirror Blocks*(15)
1.  16.76 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.43 ichcubegerne
3.  34.91 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  46.99 DGCubes
5.  53.90 Kacper Paweł Dworak
6.  59.56 CB21
7.  1:03.01 Lewis
8.  1:16.07 RainbowsAndStuff
9.  1:16.42 JustinTimeCuber
10.  1:23.96 CuberCuShaw
11.  1:27.07 Ricardo Zapata
12.  1:44.96 AnnaW
13.  2:18.41 Krökeldil
14.  3:35.54 Anka
15.  3:41.30 JAcubes


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:45.37 DGCubes
2.  2:26.57 YouCubing
3.  4:00.04 CB21

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(16)
1.  17.56 TipsterTrickster 
2.  22.18 cuberkid10
3.  23.77 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  25.82 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  28.68 vishwasankarcubing
6.  41.56 Kit Clement
7.  42.18 Glincons
8.  56.20 RP_Cubed
9.  1:06.41 YouCubing
10.  1:45.06 BradenTheMagician
11.  2:35.78 DGCubes
12.  2:51.24 CB21
13.  3:10.53 One Wheel
14.  4:48.33 freshcuber.de
15.  6:23.31 Krökeldil
16.  DNF Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(260)
1.  1456 RP_Cubed
2.  1426 Luke Garrett
3.  1297 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1290 JackPfeifer
5.  1278 DGCubes
6.  1264 BradenTheMagician
7.  1226 YouCubing
8.  1146 Benyó
9.  1122 cuberkid10
10.  1107 darrensaito
11.  1076 Vicenzo-1
12.  1062 DhruvA
12.  1062 sean_cut4
14.  1059 kahvipelle123
15.  1035 CB21
16.  950 EvanWright1
17.  942 agradess2
18.  940 turtwig
19.  930 jihu1011
20.  906 Khairur Rachim
21.  880 tommyo11
22.  874 Nuuk cuber
23.  871 sigalig
24.  866 Liam Wadek
25.  857 Ricardo Zapata
26.  853 JustinTimeCuber
27.  847 dycocubix
28.  828 Kacper Paweł Dworak
29.  826 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
30.  824 Charles Jerome
31.  817 Glincons
32.  813 BrianJ
33.  796 beabernardes
34.  784 Shaun Mack
35.  765 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  729 abunickabhi
37.  726 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
38.  705 Boris McCoy
39.  680 Ontricus
40.  677 KrokosB
41.  653 Fisko
42.  632 weatherman223
43.  631 CubableYT
44.  629 Cale S
45.  625 wearephamily1719
46.  614 FlatMars
47.  613 BMcCl1
48.  606 Allagos
49.  605 TipsterTrickster 
50.  602 Kylegadj
51.  600 Dream Cubing
52.  587 Cubey_Tube
53.  586 MCuber
54.  576 DesertWolf
55.  571 tJardigradHe
56.  568 midnightcuberx
57.  557 Utkarsh Ashar
58.  555 Caíque crispim
59.  549 Heewon Seo
60.  547 Pedro Gil
61.  542 OJ Cubing
62.  526 fun at the joy
63.  521 PCCuber
64.  520 MartinN13
65.  513 VectorCubes
66.  507 BLCuber8
67.  501 RapsinSix
68.  495 FaLoL
69.  493 Jakub26
70.  489 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
71.  477 Lewis
72.  472 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  471 Firestorming_1
74.  456 V Achyuthan
75.  455 Mieeetek4
76.  451 d2polld
77.  448 Brendyn Dunagan
78.  447 ARSCubing
79.  445 Carter Cubes
80.  444 remopihel
81.  439 didiask
82.  425 Li Xiang
83.  420 mihnea3000
84.  418 Cuber2s
85.  417 eyeballboi
86.  415 lumes2121
87.  414 Brayden Gilland
88.  413 Poorcuber09
89.  407 Ordway Persyn
90.  396 Triangles_are_cubers
91.  395 leomannen
92.  385 oliverpallo
93.  380 Oxzowachi
94.  379 Legomanz
95.  374 Chris Van Der Brink
96.  369 GenTheThief
97.  368 Ethanawoll
98.  364 cuberswoop
99.  363 djshuffle09
100.  357 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
101.  355 any name you wish
102.  354 Isaiah Scott
102.  354 Jacck
104.  352 Mike Hughey
105.  346 yijunleow
106.  344 vishwasankarcubing
107.  337 bh13
108.  336 White KB
109.  334 Ianwubby
110.  319 OrdinarySolver4048
111.  318 DLXCubing
112.  311 Max C.
113.  307 Loffy8
114.  304 DynaXT
115.  302 WoowyBaby
116.  297 Riddler97
117.  293 Der Der
118.  292 CuberCuShaw
119.  291 Neon47
119.  291 One Wheel
121.  280 Ty Y.
122.  279 Winfaza
123.  278 bennettstouder
123.  278 MasterIcePanda
125.  272 sporteisvogel
126.  267 Ali161102
127.  265 ARandomCuber
128.  254 20luky3
129.  252 Benjamin Warry
130.  250 dhafin
131.  245 Fred Lang
132.  244 RainbowsAndStuff
133.  241 arctan
134.  239 Antto Pitkänen
135.  238 thatkid
136.  237 xyzzy
137.  236 John_NOTgood
137.  236 AnnaW
137.  236 Josiah Blomker
140.  233 Halqrius
141.  230 trangium
142.  227 Θperm
143.  225 bentse
144.  221 SpeedyOctahedron
144.  221 samuel roveran
146.  220 josephslane
147.  214 Kedin drysdale
148.  212 revaldoah
148.  212 Skewb_Cube
148.  212 JakeAK
151.  211 Pfannkuchener
152.  210 Brady
152.  210 Keenan Johnson
152.  210 ican97
155.  199 MatsBergsten
156.  197 Jrg
157.  196 Mattia Pasquini
158.  191 Vlad Hordiienko
159.  187 hydynn
160.  182 qaz
161.  176 filmip
162.  173 N4C0
163.  161 bradyung
164.  160 Lightning
165.  159 Michael123
166.  158 Sellerie11
167.  157 willy96
167.  157 SpeedyReedy
169.  155 hebscody
170.  150 pb_cuber
170.  150 VIBE_ZT
172.  148 freshcuber.de
173.  138 feli.cubes
174.  137 John Benwell
175.  133 JAcubes
176.  132 TheCubingAddict980
177.  129 NathanaelCubes
177.  129 Lvl9001Wizard
179.  127 Rubika-37-021204
179.  127 Wilhelm
181.  125 Astr4l
181.  125 linus.sch
183.  123 Martwin
184.  121 Keroma12
184.  121 asacuber
186.  119 Kael Hitchcock
186.  119 Xauxage
186.  119 epride17
189.  117 nanocube
190.  114 TheSilverBeluga
191.  113 2019ECKE02
192.  111 Foreright
193.  110 willian_pessoa
193.  110 Theoruff
195.  107 someguywithacooltoy
196.  105 Heath Flick
197.  100 qwr
198.  97 Janster1909
198.  97 DUDECUBER
198.  97 Dageris
201.  91 4ce7heGuy
202.  90 Iblfhk
203.  89 Joe123
203.  89 mrsniffles01
205.  87 Krökeldil
206.  83 SPEEEEED
207.  81 padddi
208.  80 topppits
209.  78 Lord0gnome
209.  78 aamiel
211.  77 ForcefleeCubez
212.  71 AngeGabriel
213.  70 riffch
214.  68 ThomasJE
215.  67 JChambers13
216.  66 Algfish31
217.  65 crazykitten499
218.  64 UPCHAN
219.  63 monke
219.  63 WD-420
221.  61 Thecubingcuber347
222.  57 Zeke Mackay
223.  54 Thom S.
224.  51 Micael
225.  49 Hergam
226.  47 Jlit
227.  45 Iza_the_cuber
228.  44 cubingmom2
229.  43 Mr Cuber
230.  42 Parth
231.  41 Joel.com
232.  40 Bryan4305
233.  37 kflynn
233.  37 LittleLumos
235.  36 Anka
236.  35 thousand_cuts
237.  30 Elisa
238.  29 A CubingCurse
239.  28 Riya#5665
240.  27 Nash171
241.  26 Ksawierov
242.  25 Mormi
242.  25 http_Noel
242.  25 thomas.sch
245.  20 AidenCubes
246.  18 GT8590
246.  18 edd_dib
248.  16 devaka
248.  16 balugawale
250.  15 Kit Clement
251.  14 CUubingCure
251.  14 RubixNoob318
253.  12 OriEy
253.  12 riz3ndrr 
255.  10 Jelly_Pyraminx
256.  9 Daanbe
257.  8 Egb
257.  8 Lutz_P
259.  6 Orew
260.  4 Isriel


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2022)

260 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 54!

That means our winner this week is *DesertWolf!* Congratulations!!


----------

